# Structure Compromised?



## skater0422 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello all. I am starting this thread because I screwed up  . I have a 75 gallon tank that I barely sanded at all and spray painted too quick in between coats. The paint never really set up and in most areas remained tacky forever. I dealt with it while I was using the tank for a couple turtles because they had no where else to go and I am lazy. I decided that since I don't have the turtles anymore I want to use it for fish and now was the time to fix my crappy paint job. Here in lies the problem. When sanding off the paint I went a little overboard. The edges took the brunt of the sanding even with me being what I thought was careful  . After removing all the sanding dust I realized the bottom support has gotten rather thin and has cracked a little on three of the four corners. Not to mention a previous crack that I tried to repair on the top support. So long story short what I am asking is would anyone have to balls to use this tank in their house full of 75 gallons worth of water :-? . Any thoughts would be great. Thanks.


----------



## xenergyx (Feb 4, 2008)

is there any way you can build a wooden support rim on top of the stand to wrap around the rim of the tank snugly?

Thats what I did with my tank, because the rim came completely apart on all corners top and bottom and off the tank altogether...

The top I had to screw together with L-brackets....


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 23, 2007)

If you can figure out who manufactured the tank there is a good chance you can get replacements for a reasonable price. Hard part is getting your old one off.


----------



## skater0422 (Mar 19, 2008)

That would be awesome if I could get a replacement. I considered re-doing it in metal and painting it black. Powder coat would be sweet but I don't know of anyone with an oven that large. I am an auto mechanic and my mind wants to lean metal but I know it is overkill and costly. I do know I am going to try my hand at making my own stand for sure. Since this whole ordeal I have been think of making it with a 1" thick pine bottom support or something with routed top edges rather than just a molding surround. I will have to read more about it as I have done very little woodworking. I am glad to hear you guys not say just get a new one, and that you have been down this road and it didn't work out. Thanks a lot for your opinions. I will post more pics later as I get more done.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I wouldn't give it a second thought. The tank should hold together, with or without the frame. It's main purpose is to protect the glass, and aid in manufacture.


----------



## Mikey13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Since you are a mechanic.....maybe you know someone who can weld?? Maybe weld some angle iron to the exact measurements of the outside edges and be double safe?


----------



## Will d s (Nov 26, 2004)

I would have no problem using it as is, or you might be able to get some metal bands to wrap around it.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

Will d s said:


> I would have no problem using it as is, or you might be able to get some metal bands to wrap around it.


metal bands... that's what I was thinking as well.


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

I also would not worry about it. I have used tanks for years with the plastic surrounds cracked. They actually do very little for the structural integrity of the tank itself. At the very most I would use some epoxy to seal up the cracks, paint it again and fill the tank up. Call 'er done!


----------

